# 15+acres/kc mo fruit trees animal set up perfect



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

ALready set up for chickens goats, cattle horses 4 x 4 fencing and pens for goats sheep pigs. Chicken coop, large garden, fruit trees raspberries strawberries blueberries blackberries approx 1 1/2 acres fully stocked pond


http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...-Smith-Rd_Buckner_MO_64016_M72479-54319?row=4

Not sure how to get link in here.

Contact karen Johnson 816-550-0544 with platinum realty


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

or email at [email protected]


----------

